# MKmods...sotelomichaels Ultra m998build



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

I am gonna do a rework of this case.
Here is a front shot






Here is the side





One thing about this case is its a good 2" wider than the other case mods I did. 
The mobo tray is Chrome and is slide out
The PS and wiring is hidden by a panel
The top comes off
The interior looks to be black powder coated.(LOL, I can keep my spray cans on the shelf)

Actually its a pretty nice case to start with, hope I dont screw it up


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't think we're gonna have to worry about you screwing it up...

Subscribed   It's about time you got started on another one...lazyass


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

Speaking of Lazy, Im off to bed...Il throw up some shots tomorrow when I get up.
(glad you stopped by DD)


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2008)

LMAO.  I'm sitting on a cough eating with one hand and typing with the other 

Let us know what your ideas are...I'd love to see something *completely* different than blkhogan's


----------



## Duxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Quite interested in how this one turns out, considering the magnificent pieces in the past.  Are we going to get a video for this one?!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2008)

Come on everyone, let's chant!

_ModFather!  ModFather!  We want a podcast!  Make it fast!  It will be a blast!  ModFather ModFather!_


----------



## domy85 (Apr 2, 2008)

carbon fiber!


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 2, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Actually its a pretty nice case to start with, hope I dont screw it up



I highly doubt that


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL, OK here goes..
First the removeable mobo tray, WTF was Ultras hole drilling machine thinking?(there are 47 threaded holes on this)
It is REALLY shiny though





Here is the front with the Vantec Fan controller





What do you think about this material for front fan grills? Like the Modders mesh (hex holes) better?





Also Mike, how many Hdds/DVDs are you planning on using? Do you want me to mount the Hdds sideways like the other mods?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2008)

just as a side note you might want to just pull the front panel LEDs they die quite fast out of the two i own the HDD one has died on both


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 3, 2008)

Cant wait to see another one  Mine is coming together, will post some pics soon. Its freakin amazing!! 

-Hogan


----------



## panchoman (Apr 3, 2008)

i like the rounded modders mesh better then the hexed one

oh and modfather, i cant wait to see what you cook up for this one!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> Cant wait to see another one  Mine is coming together, will post some pics soon. Its freakin amazing!!
> 
> -Hogan


I was scared I sent the case to the wrong place, havent heard from you in a while.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 3, 2008)

Add a window for the other side of the case , use EL sleeving for the behind the mobo tray wires too!


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 3, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, OK here goes..
> First the removeable mobo tray, WTF was Ultras hole drilling machine thinking?(there are 47 threaded holes on this)
> It is REALLY shiny though
> 
> ...



Not really partial to either, hex looks good, but whichever you feel will dominate the other in air flow  I think I might be using 2 hard drives, and as far as vertical or horizontal, I haven't thought about it, I guess I'd just go with your opinion on this one, again just as long as they're cooled some way 

About the 47 holes lol, my guess is they're all there in case you'd get a btx mobo perhaps? not sure on this one


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 3, 2008)

Sweet. Subscribed!!!


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 3, 2008)

Also sorry if I don't reply to posts before you do the work, I get out of work until 10pm Central time, but just got ahead and do you what you feel is best for the case! I'll drop in everyday after work just to check up on the case


----------



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2008)

do you have a preference in trim colors.


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 3, 2008)

MKmods said:


> do you have a preference in trim colors.



Not really, Its gonna be the crowning jewel of my entertainment room though!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2008)

lol, Hogan was VERY specific..."Blue Sucks, NO Blue"..


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 3, 2008)

MKmods said:


> lol, Hogan was VERY specific..."Blue Sucks, NO Blue"..



Maybe you can work a good color configuration with the new mobo?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2008)

you got it. I cant believe how deep this case is. Im gonna throw a fan in to cool the back of the mobo.
How do you feel about the AMD Logo in the top?


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 3, 2008)

It looks nice on Hogan's case, but I wont really be able to see it since the case is gonna be at about as high as my head ( no pun intended  ) But if you were thinking along the lines of an exhaust on the top that would be nice


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 3, 2008)

MK, looks like you're becoming a legend around here! Sweet work so far. Can't wait to see what you do with my side panel.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> MK, looks like you're becoming a legend around here! Sweet work so far. Can't wait to see what you do with my side panel.



Looking forward to hooking you up.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2008)

sotelomichael said:


> It looks nice on Hogan's case, but I wont really be able to see it since the case is gonna be at about as high as my head ( no pun intended  ) But if you were thinking along the lines of an exhaust on the top that would be nice



Will you be able to see inside through the window?


----------



## panchoman (Apr 3, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> MK, looks like you're becoming a legend around here! Sweet work so far. Can't wait to see what you do with my side panel.



you know you want to give him a custom title... you know you do


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 3, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Will you be able to see inside through the window?



Yes! I'll be having the window facing the middle of the room. Will definitely be a conversation piece


----------



## intel igent (Apr 3, 2008)

is that your handiwork on the mobo tray Mk? it shiney 

where were you thinking of using the mesh?


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hmm, this looks like what my case should be Sotelo  lol just playin, hope it comes out nice man, I found myself a new case to mod anyway, the Rocketfish full tower!


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 3, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Hmm, this looks like what my case should be Sotelo  lol just playin, hope it comes out nice man, I found myself a new case to mod anyway, the Rocketfish full tower!



Always a  look on this one Mrw1986, thanks for your friendly post


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 3, 2008)

Np man, you deserve it, you're a good guy but we both got stuck in a crummy situation! Oh well, shit happens!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 3, 2008)

sotelomichael said:


> Yes! I'll be having the window facing the middle of the room. Will definitely be a conversation piece



Mine is already a conversation piece, my neighbor happen to see it through my window and came to take a look at it . Now he is talking like he wants one done in the future. I'll tell ya Mark we'll have you up to your eyeballs in mod's you wait and see. 

-Hogan


----------



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2008)

intel igent said:


> is that your handiwork on the mobo tray Mk? it shiney
> where were you thinking of using the mesh?



It comes that way, the I/O panel is polished too. I figure mesh for the fans in front (not flat, curved to match the face of the case) and than a piece to cover the panel that goes from the PS to the DVD rack.
Also a piece on the right side of the case for the mobo tray fan.



blkhogan said:


> Mine is already a conversation piece, my neighbor happen to see it through my window and came to take a look at it . Now he is talking like he wants one done in the future. I'll tell ya Mark we'll have you up to your eyeballs in mod's you wait and see.
> -Hogan



I have to say I feel REALLY lucky to have you guys to mod for. Nothing worse than busting ur butt for someone that dosent enjoy the work.


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 3, 2008)

well I'm off for the night guys, I have school at 7am tomorrow  and work immediately afterwards :shadedshu See ya guys at around 10pm central time!  Mean time, feel free to give your 2 cents on this build!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> Mine is already a conversation piece, my neighbor happen to see it through my window and came to take a look at it . Now he is talking like he wants one done in the future. I'll tell ya Mark we'll have you up to your eyeballs in mod's you wait and see.
> 
> -Hogan



Did he sign it for you?

If I get one done at some point and time, I'll request it


Love your work.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 3, 2008)

i'll take it for 2 cents!!  
lol, seriously though.. mk's work is just priceless, you cant put a price on the amount of time dedication, skill and love go into mk's work and his work is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Duxx (Apr 3, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I was scared I sent the case to the wrong place, havent heard from you in a while.



hogan from Washington... I'm from Washington... too bad it didn't end up at my doorstep


----------



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Did he sign it for you?
> 
> If I get one done at some point and time, I'll request it
> Love your work.


LOL, that would be so funny... Just like book signings but a line of people holding their cases waiting for me to sign them...


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 3, 2008)

Duxx said:


> hogan from Washington... I'm from Washington... too bad it didn't end up at my doorstep



Were on the coast? I just sold my house in Ocean Shores last year.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, that would be so funny... Just like book signings but a line of people holding their cases waiting for me to sign them...



You should take the time, and sign your name on the side of the case somewhere. It would put your name out, and also a good point to who had their case done.

Hell you could even come with some kind of logo that could be stamped onto it.


That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 3, 2008)

MKmods said:


> It comes that way, the I/O panel is polished too. I figure mesh for the fans in front (not flat, curved to match the face of the case) and than a piece to cover the panel that goes from the PS to the DVD rack.
> Also a piece on the right side of the case for the mobo tray fan.
> 
> 
> ...




thats cool that it comes that way.

maybe you could use the round mesh on the outside of the case and the hex-style mesh on the inside?

i have to say that WE are really lucky to have someone like yourself here on the forums


----------



## Duxx (Apr 3, 2008)

lol yah, TPU has been some good business for you!   I'm still waiting for that video/postcast/youtube link!!

Keep up the good work 

@Hogan:  I'm currently attending UW, reside in Tacoma/Federal way though.  You?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> You should take the time, and sign your name on the side of the case somewhere. It would put your name out, and also a good point to who had their case done.
> 
> Hell you could even come with some kind of logo that could be stamped onto it.
> That's just my 2 cents.



My Bro made me this






By the way, Thanks Pete


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2008)

MKmods said:


> My Bro made me this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, you if ever need shirts, coffee mugs, key chains, anything and everything made with your logo(very well made even).

http://www.div52.com/

I know this mans brother, and could set you up.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2008)

what I would like is a case badge (about 1" square) of the logo.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 3, 2008)

MKmods said:


> My Bro made me this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get some MKmods dome stickers made. Then send me one so I can show it off 

@Duxx I live in the small town of Goldendale, WA. Its about 100 miles east of Portland, OR in the Columbia river gorge. I used to run that I-5  coridoor off and on when I worked over on that side of the state. To much freakin rain for my taste 

-Hogan


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2008)

MKmods said:


> what I would like is a case badge (about 1" square) of the logo.



That can be done. He likes to do orders of 1000 or more, but those should not cost that much.

I think they are the better bubble top ones. But he can make anything and everything.

PM me your email and what you want made, and I'll pass it over to get the ball moving.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 3, 2008)

I had some made for my company a few years ago. I ordered like 500 of them I think it was like .79 each. If I would have done 1000 or more they dropped again.

-Hogan


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Apr 3, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> Get some MKmods dome stickers made. Then send me one so I can show it off
> 
> @Duxx I live in the small town of Goldendale, WA. Its about 100 miles east of Portland, OR in the Columbia river gorge. I used to run that I-5  coridoor off and on when I worked over on that side of the state. To much freakin rain for my taste
> 
> -Hogan



OK hogan this is really a small world.I also am from Goldendale


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.vadim.co.uk/product22155/BlastFlow+Extreme+3x3+9x120mm+Radiator

Hmm... wonder if you could make the panel behind the mobo tray mesh and add one of these? WC FTW!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL, ok 3 pages... Its about time to throw some picts up..

The rear panel is riveted to the mobo tray and is VERY thick Steel. My poor tin snips had to work a bit to cut it.
Here is a before shot, notice the holes above for H20 hoses (I think) Since this is gonna be air cooled I wanted to clean them up






OK so break out the tin snips and jig saw and voila





Here is a shot showing the cooling holes I punched in the mobo tray. I added a 70mm fan to cool the back of the CPU


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, that fan mounted on the back of the mobo tray is an excellent idea!  I cut a hole there to read temps with my infrared thermometer, adding a fan tonight!


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hmm, thats a damned good idea, might have to do it on my new case, but the fan would have to be attached to the case and not my mobo tray. My case doesn't have a removeable mobo tray and only has 1/4" between the tray and the side panel.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2008)

hahaha i said that in your last build thread


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2008)

I always thought it would be cool to mount the HDD on the other side of the tray. I don't know if the tray could be mounted in a way for it to slide in and out like that tho.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 4, 2008)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> OK hogan this is really a small world.I also am from Goldendale



Hey .... Small world it is  Now I got someone in town to talk tech with, I wont have to drive out of town all the time. The wife told me you came into the shop today and suprised and confused the hell out of her for a few seconds . I really didnt think there was anyone in town who was a hardcore techie like me and bonus.... you play cod4 also.

Mk.... Lookin good my man.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Apr 4, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> Hey .... Small world it is  Now I got someone in town to talk tech with, I wont have to drive out of town all the time. The wife told me you came into the shop today and suprised and confused the hell out of her for a few seconds . I really didnt think there was anyone in town who was a hardcore techie like me and bonus.... you play cod4 also.
> 
> Mk.... Lookin good my man.


LOL,Hope i did'nt freak her out like some stalker or somthin.
anyways,for starts ,i would really like to check out your new MKmods case sometime,This will probably shock you also.I am the proud owner of a couple of AR-15's built by my own little paws.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 4, 2008)

Dude, that is looking awesome. I might have to get you to do something for me one day.


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 4, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Dude, that is looking awesome. I might have to get you to do something for me one day.



This was me right before I sent Mark that first PM  I'm definitely liking what you did with my rudimentary H20 holes  And that fan on the back is genius! Didn't think it would look that clean! And yeah that steel is hard to cut through man, You did a great job on that hole in the back!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 4, 2008)

I didnt know what to do with the water holes... 




FTW!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 4, 2008)

Keep an eye out guys. MK's building something for me next week.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 4, 2008)

::envy:: Yeah, in a few months, gonna have to hit him up for like a 200 dollar case job


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> ::envy:: Yeah, in a few months, gonna have to hit him up for like a 200 dollar case job


LOL

Wow between all the selling stuff and filling out the Non disclosure stuff I have been a bit behind. Got to wrap this up tonight.
So Here goes....

I cut a chunk of the DVD rack out and made the perforated Hdd mount





I also made a fan plate to mount the second fan below the DVD.\


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 5, 2008)

nice mk!!! oh also 
I sent those headphones out priority forgot to tell ya!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Phil

What do you think about the lower grill?




I think the silver looks nice (matches Ultra Logo) any comments?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 5, 2008)

.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Guys..

Here is a shot of the front.





And a dark one to show the controller





Here is an inside shot showing the Enzo Cooler




As long as you dont have the really tall memory this cooler is very good for keeping mem and mosfet temps low.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 5, 2008)

As usual great work MK...really like the front of the case,clean and tidy and looks "factory fit"


----------



## Silverel (Apr 5, 2008)

Damn, I just totally missed this entire thread. lol. Well, at any rate it looks really nice. That's definitely more my style, clean and functional, with lots of black


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh man.. It's beautiful!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 5, 2008)

Man that case is deep . Hell, throw some plastic around that thing and fill it with water. It could be a kiddie wading pool. Me like 

-Hogan


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Apr 5, 2008)

always the best


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for all your hard work Mark! This case is looking really good, and I'm sure it'll look even better in person!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> Man that case is deep . Hell, throw some plastic around that thing and fill it with water. It could be a kiddie wading pool. Me like
> 
> -Hogan


I have to say one thing, having such a wide case leaves room for many possibilities. 

I have been approached by a Co. to design a gamers case and plan to incorporate ideas I have  put into these cases. Kind of cool that the Rosewill, Hogan and Mikes cases each have pieces/ideas built into the new case.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok finishing up, here are a few shots of the rear fans and wiring










(LOL, between the Corsair wiring all black and the fan 12V wire red and the computer 12V wire Yellow it can get a bit confusing)


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2008)

That looks SWEEEEEEEEET!! I love the polished look inside  Another fine job by the "Mod Father". Pictures don't do them justice. In person these are modern works of art .

-Hogan


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

LOL, I am really gonna have to learn to take better picts, Thanks Hogan


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 6, 2008)

MK that is super sweet dude. Man oh man I should have gotten you to do something to this Sigma Luna


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

Does the tray still slide out withe fans on it?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Does the tray still slide out withe fans on it?


(good eye)

Yep, I notched the frame to allow it and the power block to slide out with it




when you put the side cover on it covers the hole.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 6, 2008)

dude, you're a wiz!
I really wish you weren't so far away in nevada, I'm going to need some help modding the rocketfish case I'm getting tomorrow for watercooling...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> dude, you're a wiz!
> I really wish you weren't so far away in nevada, I'm going to need some help modding the rocketfish case I'm getting tomorrow for watercooling...



I sold one of my SFF cases to a guy in Australia and another to a guy in Germany, you are not that far away.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 6, 2008)

hehe yeah but I was intending for this to be a low budget thing lol meaning spending only 50 for the case, which would be at least 15 to ship each way plus whatever you'd charge


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

Im not so much a low budget kind of guy

poor Hogan had to promise me his first born.


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Im not so much a low budget kind of guy
> 
> poor Hogan had to promise me his first born.



lol, I'm glad we worked out a better deal


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 6, 2008)

i really like that backside/CPU fan. im guessing that wasn't stock. NICE!


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 6, 2008)

DaMulta said:
			
		

> Does the tray still slide out with the fans on it?






			
				MKmods said:
			
		

> (good eye)
> Yep, I notched the frame to allow it and the power block to slide out with it





			
				MKmods said:
			
		

> when you put the side cover on it covers the hole.



See this is what I admire about your mods MK,it's the small attention to detail that maybe some people miss but you incorporate them seamlessly into the design.

Also like the power block on the back of the tray ....has given me a good idea for my fan wiring.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks oily. I like those blocks. They allow you to shorten cables quite easily. An added bonus is they allow you to remove/add things at anytime.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah,a simple idea which is an excellent addition to any case.The simplest idea's are usually the best.
Well done coming up with the idea,it's brilliant.


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 6, 2008)

i'm glad you got rid of that power bar, I'm sure you'll find a better use for it!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

sotelomichael said:


> i'm glad you got rid of that power bar, I'm sure you'll find a better use for it!


LOL, and "you are welcome Ultra for the idea" 

But honestly its junk how they did it.
(lol, in the garbage unless you want it returned)

Im making a smoke plexiglass panel to cover that section.


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, and "you are welcome Ultra for the idea"
> 
> But honestly its junk how they did it.
> (lol, in the garbage unless you want it returned)
> ...



yeah the way I saw it it really had no use, It would be something different if instead had the connections underneath the bar itself, and the outlets either horizontal, or a little more discrete 

Any chance you'd have enough to make the side acrylic like that?  I think I saw a picture once, it hid all the wires really well on one of your mods. Maybe I'll throw in some ccfls inside and brighten it up.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

yep, the Rosewill mod. The idea is the plastic bends up and over to cover the side wires of the mobo.

Il be back in a couple of hours, Constantine is on tv.


----------



## Silverel (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Constantine is on tv.



Heh, I was just watching that. Can't stand movies with commercials though. I was like "eff that, I'm goin back to TPU"


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> yep, the Rosewill mod. The idea is the plastic bends up and over to cover the side wires of the mobo.
> 
> Il be back in a couple of hours, Constantine is on tv.



How do you think that smoked plexiglass would fare as a side window? Too dark?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

It would look really nice with the black case. It comes in different shades of tint.

http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=341&


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> It would look really nice with the black case. It comes in different shades of tint.
> 
> http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=341&



Thanks I'll have to look into that,  All I have to do is trace over the current window, and line up the hole and dremel them  Hopefully they have some for the size of my window, gotta get those measurements first! I'll definitely update this thread when I get that plexiglass.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 6, 2008)

I must admit that case is looking pretty sweet. I wish I had the extra cash to throw around for you to mod a case for me.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 7, 2008)

Sometimes I do something and after I just sit back and go, Holy Shit..

Here is the panel that covers the lower part of the front and curves over annd covers the mobo wiring too. Its impossible to see in the picts but it is Metalic Black on the back side and the front looks like there is 1/8" of clear coat.





the holes let air get to the memory, the notch is for the 2900XT

Here is a back side shot, notice all the mobo holes it covers




the big hole is where the sata cables go through


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Sometimes I do something and after I just sit back and go, Holy Shit..
> 
> Here is the panel that covers the lower part of the front and curves over annd covers the mobo wiring too. Its impossible to see in the picts but it is Metalic Black on the back side and the front looks like there is 1/8" of clear coat.
> 
> ...



Wow, very nice!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

dude you're insane, that looks awesome!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 7, 2008)

Truly great work man!


----------



## intel igent (Apr 7, 2008)

love the metallic black cover plate 

check out Duplicolour textured metallic black i think youd like it


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Apr 7, 2008)

Lovin your work MK,you bring CLEAN to a whole new level.
Still lookin forward to some good logs on back-of-mobo soldering


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Sometimes I do something and after I just sit back and go, Holy Shit..
> 
> Here is the panel that covers the lower part of the front and curves over annd covers the mobo wiring too. Its impossible to see in the picts but it is Metalic Black on the back side and the front looks like there is 1/8" of clear coat.
> 
> ...



Man, Mark this rig is going to look CLEAN! (Looks AMAZING ALREADY!) That little scoop for all the wires is like a "why didn't I think of that?"  BRILLIANT! Also if it wouldn't be too much trouble, (or actually it might since you've got it set up already) I don't really know the lengths of the 8800gt or the 9600gt, but in the near future I will be going SLI! Can you please provide another slit on that cover to compensate for SLI?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow!! That looks amazing. That black looks like its got 3 layers of clearcoat on it. I like the overhange to hide the mobo wires. Just between you and I... you could accidently ship it to me shhhhhhh...... dont tell anyone  

-Hogan


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 7, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> Wow!! That looks amazing. That black looks like its got 3 layers of clearcoat on it. I like the overhange to hide the mobo wires. Just between you and I... you could accidently ship it to me shhhhhhh...... dont tell anyone
> 
> -Hogan



lol, the jig is up! I'm anxiously awaiting to plug everything in it and firing it up! But not anxious enough as to rush Mark's work


----------



## MKmods (Apr 7, 2008)

LOL, I have to stop this. Like Hogans I am getting too carried away. I will box it up and send it out tomorrow.

I will notch the other slot so they match.


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I have to stop this. Like Hogans I am getting too carried away. I will box it up and send it out tomorrow.
> 
> I will notch the other slot so they match.



Perfect! 

Thank you everyone that contributed their knowledge and suggestions! You guys helped this Mod ROCK! Mark Much


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2008)

I would like to thank both Hogan and Michael for allowing me to use them as guinea pigs for the new case design. You both were a pleasure to work for and I am really looking forward to doing more with you both in the future.


----------

